# How much food to feed 8 week old Bloodhound? Too much protein?



## Baldwin the Hound (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! Yesterday morning my puppy arrived at LAX and I brought him straight home, I am already in love with him but I am not sure if I am feeding him enough? I am feeding him Blue Buffalo Wilderness High Protein Puppy dry dog food, 3 times a day (breakfast, lunch, dinner)

I'm currently giving him a little less than half a cup at each eating time (a normal red sized plastic cup), is that enough?

Also I read online (don't know if its misinformation or not) that too much protein/calcium in a puppy can lead to the skeletal system growing too fast in large breeds? I hope this does not happen to my puppy

Here is the analysis on the bag
36.0% Protein minimum
1.3% Calcium minimum


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

You don't mention how much the puppy weighs so I can't really advise. Honestly just go by whatever is on the side of the bag. If you are concerned beyond that, the best person to ask is a vet because they can help tailor the food-intake to your specific dog. But the general recommendations on the side of the bag are for the most part just fine to go by.

Your question about protein is one of those things that is unfortunately contested due to myths.. _especially_ internet myths. There are numerous myths out there about protein and puppies.. it'll cause kidney damage is a great one, which isn't true. 

High protein is not typically the main issue, and especially not at 36%. Sure that's high_er_, but I've seen foods up in the 40's. It's actually the calcium/phospherous levels that contribute to bone and joint developmental problems. There are numerous reasons for this.

Your food's calcium doesn't set off any red flags, but I admit to not being an expert in canine nutrition.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

It would be helpful to know how much your dog weighs. 

As Sendiulino stated, don't believe everything you read. Especially on the Internet. There are a few really knowledgable canine nutrition folks on this forum and I hope they can chime in.

Have you talked to the Breeder? What were they feeding him? How much were they feeding him? 

I have found that the amount stated on the back of the bag is usually too much. Though I am unfamiliar with Blue Buffalo. I do know that puppies (esp. large breeds) have special nutrition considerations. Talk to your breeder, talk to your vet and go talk to your local holistic food supplier. 

Please share pictures! Bloodhounds are one of my favorites and they always make me smile!


----------



## Blue_Heeler (Jul 31, 2011)

Baldwin the Hound said:


> I'm currently giving him a little less than half a cup at each eating time (a normal red sized plastic cup), is that enough?


Use a real measuring cup so you know how much he's actually being fed. And if someone else needs to feed him for you it's a lot easier to say Xcups then so much of this cup (that's open to interpretation)


----------

